# MoonStruck Elixirz - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (26/8/19)

​
*THE COFFEE*
Made by Abdullah Rossier
(Local) 

Purchased from: Classic Vape
Price: R170/60ml

*Flavour Description*
"A mouth flavoring coffee filled with milk and creams making you come back fo-mo" 


VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 2mg


*My comments: *

There’s a little story attached to this coffee. One day, not so long ago, someone on FB mentioned how good this coffee is. I had never heard of the brand and I couldn’t find it on the Internet, so I messaged him. He gave me the juice maker’s name and I messaged him. He told me which places are the stockists. I googled all of them, but none of them had the coffee on their website. 

The following day I phoned Classic Vape in Mitchells Plain, since they are the closest to my town. Armin, the friendly owner, assured me that it would be on the website the following day. Unfortunately there were a few technical problems, so instead of ordering it online, Armin agreed to keep it until I arranged for collection. Thank you so much for your help, Armin! 

Only those who know of my love of coffee juice will understand my excitement at finding an unknown brand – and an excellent one too!

And now … The Coffee …

The match between the flavour description and the juice is spot on! It tastes exactly like a cup of coffee with milk and cream. The creaminess is delicious and I find myself licking my lips after I’ve vaped it. 

The coffee is a light roast and it’s a little on the sweet side, but not overly so. It reminds me of the days when I added sugar to my real coffee. In fact, I wish that I had a real coffee with this flavour!

This juice is “making [me] come back fo-mo" and it could easily be an ADV for me. I really love it!

The only downside is that it’s available only in a 2mg which is definitely not strong enough for a wake-‘n-vape and I just think that coffee juice is better at 6mg.

*Would I buy this juice again:* It’s a big YES from me!


Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #123*

Reactions: Like 2


----------

